
How Apple's App Store is like McDonald's  - kqr2
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/blogspotting/archives/2009/06/how_apples_ap_s.html
======
adrianb
I can see one little problem when the hardware/operating system of the
competition doesn't match the set of features of Apple. After all, many
applications for the iphone became famous for using multitouch / the
accelerometer and not every competition phone has those.

------
jemmons
Um... you do say the fast food chain that you're using in this example is an
"also ran" who's name you can remember, right? I'm not sure you should be
advising people to adopt their strategy.

------
pie
A: it's an established market leader. You could copy it too!

